# Long telephoto zoom?



## dickgrafixstop (Jul 20, 2016)

Any rumors about a non L lens to compete with the Nikon 200-500 zoom or the Tamron 200-600?


----------



## 9VIII (Jul 20, 2016)

I haven't seen any more comments on it, if anything is going to be announced it would probably be at Photokina in late September.


----------



## j-nord (Jul 20, 2016)

There are several threads for rumors of such a lens, scroll down.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 20, 2016)

There is a new patent on a 200-600mm lens, but its a fact, not a rumor.

Only a few of the thousands of Canon patents each year make it into actual products.

http://www.canonrumors.com/patent-canon-ef-200-600mm-f4-5-5-6-is/


----------

